
You might not need a computer science degre - thebergamo
https://medium.com/@thedon/you-might-not-need-a-computer-science-degree-36412005bf9c
======
thebergamo
I just published some thought that I had in my mind for long about Computer
Science degree. Please help me to see you point of view about this topic too
;D

~~~
c1ccccc1
Just a quick note: This article contains many spelling and grammar errors. If
you get a friend to read it over for you and point out mistakes, it will
greatly improve the readability of your article.

~~~
thebergamo
I asked a friend to review and I hope know it is at least a bit better :D

Thank you for your feedback about it.

